# "Unraveled"



## VisExp (May 19, 2009)

Jr. Gent with Mesquite and aluminum. I'll be mailing this pen to Neal (Wolftat) for him to send to the troops. Sorry for the delay Neal, I was hoping to send this to you last week.


----------



## Wheaties (May 19, 2009)

Holy crap! I have no idea how one does that but it looks awesome! Great design!


----------



## Rollerbob (May 19, 2009)

Uh Keith, hope they don't call me to serve but if they do will you send me one of those?:smile-big:


----------



## cnirenberg (May 19, 2009)

Keith,
That is one great pen, and will make someones day for sure.


----------



## igran7 (May 19, 2009)

Keith, yet another masterpiece.  Your pens always amaze me, very well done!


----------



## wolftat (May 19, 2009)

I can just picture 8-10 soldiers slugging it out over it as one Marine walks away with it. ...LOL Beautiful pen Keith, as always. I may have to sign back in. Thank you


----------



## el_d (May 19, 2009)

Nice Keith, Your segmenting skills are incredible.......


----------



## Steve Busey (May 19, 2009)

Keith, that's always an amazing pattern!

Can you tip your hand a bit? - when you do your scrollsawing, is the blank still just one piece, or do you do the top and bottom as separate pieces? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful stuff for a nice cause.


----------



## cdbakkum (May 19, 2009)

Keith, I seved in the U. S. Navy, do I get a pen like yours by saying that you will make the gift retroactive? Carl


----------



## broitblat (May 19, 2009)

Great design and great execution!

  -Barry


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 19, 2009)

Another Keith Larrett special for a very special cause.


----------



## tim self (May 19, 2009)

None of my inlays look nearly that well, yet.  Wonderful job, great execution.


----------



## thewishman (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful pen for a great cause. Awesome work, Keith!


----------



## ngeb528 (May 20, 2009)

Show off.:wink::biggrin:  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ligget (May 20, 2009)

WOW!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous pen, amazing segmenting!:biggrin:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 20, 2009)

That is absooootivly stunning.  

James


----------



## mrburls (May 20, 2009)

Awesome pen Keith. Your photo skills really show off your skills. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Jim15 (May 20, 2009)

Outstanding pen.


----------



## johncrane (May 20, 2009)

Fantastic work Keith !:music::biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (May 20, 2009)

Another piece of perfection Keith!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## mickr (May 20, 2009)

superb as usual


----------



## talbot (May 20, 2009)

Another incredible pen, well done Keith.
regards, Bill


----------



## hunter-27 (May 20, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## workinforwood (May 20, 2009)

Another beautifully executed masterpiece Keith!  That's going to be one lucky soldier.


----------



## fiferb (May 20, 2009)

Definitely makes me want to come out of retirement and go back on duty. I'd slug it out with all those guys for that one. Beauty!


----------



## VisExp (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words folks.  Sorry for the delay in replying, I was out of town for a couple of days.



SRB said:


> Can you tip your hand a bit? - when you do your scrollsawing, is the blank still just one piece, or do you do the top and bottom as separate pieces?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Steve, the blank is made in one piece.  I make it from a blank that is 5 1/2 to 6" long.  When I am make the cuts for the lower barrels I try and make it so the pattern is the same at both ends of the lower barrel.  That way the design will line up whether the pen is capped or posted.


----------



## Steve Busey (May 22, 2009)

VisExp said:


> When I am make the cuts for the lower barrels I try and make it so the pattern is the same at both ends of the lower barrel.  That way the design will line up whether the pen is capped or posted.



Wow, I see that now that you point it out. Well, you've certainly raised the process to a high art form - well done, sir!


----------



## GouletPens (May 22, 2009)

Dang it Keith, you make even the more experienced pen turners feel like amateurs:frown::wink:


----------



## woodboys (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful pen Keith.


----------



## wolftat (May 22, 2009)

I got to tell you, this pen looks a whole lot better in person. Thank you Keith, I'm sure that someone is going to be surprised when they get this one as they are when they get any of the pens.


----------



## Stick Rounder (May 22, 2009)

Amazing pen.  Beautiful work.


----------



## VisExp (May 23, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I got to tell you, this pen looks a whole lot better in person. Thank you Keith, I'm sure that someone is going to be surprised when they get this one as they are when they get any of the pens.


 
Thanks Neil.  I'm glad to hear the pen arrived safely.  Thank you for all the effort you put into sending pens to our troops!!


----------



## bitshird (May 23, 2009)

Keith, that is a very beautiful pen, I know it will be treasured.


----------



## darrylm (May 23, 2009)

that pen looks fantastic! and it's going to such a great cause.
excellant work.


----------

